# Post pics of your guitars..... AND your car!



## Howi (Feb 3, 2009)

Inspired by the other the High Dollar Guitars thread, it seems that there exists a correlation between one's guitars and cars purchases. This also isn't the first time cars are used for comparative purposes. 

One thing is for sure, both guitars and cars are crazed by predominantly male. 

Let's see if the the car you drive reflects the guitars you own. :smilie_flagge17:

I'll dig up my pics a little later....

Howi


----------



## Getcha*Pull (Jun 25, 2013)




----------



## Howi (Feb 3, 2009)

View attachment 3490


View attachment 3492


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Just one car but way too many guitars


----------



## bluzfish (Mar 12, 2011)

No car. Don't drive. Saves me lots of money for more guitars.


----------



## Howi (Feb 3, 2009)

davetcan said:


> Just one car but way too many guitars


Very strong correlation there LOL....

Nice car, nice gears!


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Very interesting thread, Howi. I don't know how my cars and guitars correlate. I own two vehicles, a Chevy Avalanche and a Buick Park Avenue. Both of these vehicles are near the GM top of the line but I bought them used with low mileage and frankly saved ten's of thousands of dollars between the two. 

My electric guitar is a Dean Boca, which I have modded to suit me (and my hand size). The Dean is not top of the line but is a very decent guitar. You guys can be the judge on the correlation. Here are pics of my guitar and truck. I don't have pics of the Park Avenue but I've posted a picture I found on Photobucket for those not familiar with the Park Avenue model.


----------



## Howi (Feb 3, 2009)

Nice cars! Especially the Avalanche, have always liked that truck. I love the big truss beams that extend down to the truck bed!

Not sure about the guitar, I've never tried Deans. Looks reeeeally sweet though. 

Pretty sure your cars sit higher in class than your guitars, relatively speaking, price-wise. Hmmm maybe this isn't as easy as I thought lol...

I think my guitar rather reflects the my car. I should have explained a little when I posted the pics. The pink Strat is a mostly Fernandes partscaster, ie. a Frankenstein, just like my car LOL...


----------



## Accept2 (Jan 1, 2006)

Some Guilds and the S8.......







[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

ooooohhhhhh, S8, yummie!


Howi - what's that you're working on ???


----------



## zdogma (Mar 21, 2006)

FRS:


Strat:


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

I know that this is an "electric guitar" thread, but I thought I'd play along anyways:
View attachment 3495
View attachment 3496


I think there might, in fact, be a correlation...


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

^^^ great shot, where is that, if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

Toyota Yaris and a Telecaster (Its a single pickup in this pic, but I've since reverted back to having a neck pickup too).


----------



## TheRumRunner (Sep 29, 2011)

Only cages allowed? lol



DW


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Howi said:


> Pretty sure your cars sit higher in class than your guitars, relatively speaking, price-wise.


You hit it bang on, although I bought both vehicles used. I couldn't see me spending what those vehicles would be worth new.


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

Can you tell us some more about those guitars? I've never even seen that model before.



Accept2 said:


> Some Guilds and the S8.......


----------



## Accept2 (Jan 1, 2006)

bagpipe said:


> Can you tell us some more about those guitars? I've never even seen that model before.


They are X-100 Blade Runners. There were very few made. They weigh almost nothing, and the bodies are carved from a single piece of wood, with a set in neck. If you watch the Aerosmith video for Walk This Way with Run DMC, Joe Perry is playing one........


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

davetcan said:


> ^^^ great shot, where is that, if you don't mind me asking?


It's on the Midnight Dome, right above Dawson City, YT. We took a big family road trip last summer and Dawson City was one of the (many) highlights.


----------



## Guest (Jun 26, 2013)

zdogma said:


> FRS:


That would go good with my *FSR* strat.


----------



## zdogma (Mar 21, 2006)

Even the color matches.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

well, i dunno, maybe there IS a correlation to some. 

View attachment 3503


View attachment 3504


----------



## TWRC (Apr 22, 2011)

My Guitars. Excuse the mess as I had just moved and this is the first room I set-up in the house. The guitar collection has grown a bit since and my pedal collection has almost doubled by now:










My Cars (Yes, I’m a Subaru fan):


----------



## djmarcelca (Aug 2, 2012)

I'll play along....

Guitars - you already know if you've been playing along.

Vehicles: I don't care as long as it gets me and my gear to the next event.....

Speaking of which - I also own a small DJ company:

Here's one of the set ups: 












Another:










All this gets to and from various Events in a Perfectly maintained 1997 Grand Caravan with less than 200,000 km 
I bought the van from a Title Loan PLace (automotive pawn shop) for $1000.00

My last Van I put in the Wrecking Yard was a 1998 Safari that I had Racked up just under 700,000 Kms
Maintenance is cheap when I do it myself.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

cheezyridr said:


> well, i dunno, maybe there IS a correlation to some.
> 
> View attachment 3503
> 
> ...


Well, Cheezy, you no doubt have the most expensive vehicle in this thread so far! You'll have to buy one of those $20000.00 Gibby's or PRS's to match your wheels.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Great pictures of the Subarus. I like that you switched out the stock stars to the pink i on the WRX, got the JDM look goin. As for the Legacy, I wanted the 2007 GT version back in the day, a Spec B if the stars aligned, beautiful car.




TWRC said:


> My Guitars. Excuse the mess as I had just moved and this is the first room I set-up in the house. The guitar collection has grown a bit since and my pedal collection has almost doubled by now:





TWRC said:


> My Cars (Yes, I’m a Subaru fan):


----------



## TWRC (Apr 22, 2011)

Thanks! The WRX is the “fun” car and the Legacy is my “grown-up” car. I would have loved to have picked up a Spec B; however, I love having a wagon to haul gear and bikes etc.



vadsy said:


> Great pictures of the Subarus. I like that you switched out the stock stars to the pink i on the WRX, got the JDM look goin. As for the Legacy, I wanted the 2007 GT version back in the day, a Spec B if the stars aligned, beautiful car.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Agreed on the space point, I looked for the wagon version thinking gear and kids but ended up with a small SUV. The WRX is fun! I have friends who import right hand drive Subarus and are constantly tinkering, fastest corners I've taken while being firmly planted in a seat.


----------



## Howi (Feb 3, 2009)

TWRC said:


> My Guitars. Excuse the mess as I had just moved and this is the first room I set-up in the house. The guitar collection has grown a bit since and my pedal collection has almost doubled by now:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


RPF1's and Kai's, excellent choices! :food-smiley-004:


----------



## Howi (Feb 3, 2009)

davetcan said:


> ooooohhhhhh, S8, yummie!
> 
> 
> Howi - what's that you're working on ???


It's a Toyota powered Mazda RX-7. It's now undergoing chassis prep to become a full time race car. This is a photo of it while it was still streetable:

View attachment 3506




zdogma said:


> FRS:
> 
> 
> Strat:


Nice car~!


----------



## Swervin55 (Oct 30, 2009)

Built this a while back. Drove it for over 10 years and just sold it to a buddy last year.










Guess I need to throw in a guitar. Built this too, not so long ago.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Very nice on both builds Marvin!


----------



## TWRC (Apr 22, 2011)

Gorgeous car / GORGEOUS Tele Marvin!


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Couldn't agree more, both beauties!!!



sulphur said:


> Very nice on both builds Marvin!


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

I know the Tele is fantastic and I'm guessing the car wouldn't disappoint, beautiful pictures. Way to go Marvin, that's a great looking ride!


----------



## Guest (Jun 26, 2013)

How are you liking the FRS? It's on my short list for "second car" this fall. Along with the VW GTi and the Suby BRZ.



zdogma said:


> FRS:


----------



## zdogma (Mar 21, 2006)

iaresee said:


> How are you liking the FRS? It's on my short list for "second car" this fall. Along with the VW GTi and the Suby BRZ.


Its a good one. I have about 6K on it so far, and its just so much fun to drive. Not so good in the snow, and the back seat is for kids only, but honestly those are the only downsides I can see so far.


----------



## Guest (Jun 27, 2013)

zdogma said:


> Its a good one. I have about 6K on it so far, and its just so much fun to drive. Not so good in the snow, and the back seat is for kids only, but honestly those are the only downsides I can see so far.


Yea, California has removed my need to worry about cars that are good in the snow!  Plus, the A4 is Quattro -- can drive that to Tahoe.


----------



## Brennan (Apr 9, 2008)

I don't have a full group shot, but this is most of them:



















Acoustics:

 


And the car:


----------



## soldierscry (Jan 20, 2008)

car:









Guitars:


----------



## loudtubeamps (Feb 2, 2012)




----------



## loudtubeamps (Feb 2, 2012)

"This car needs this guitar!"


----------



## zdogma (Mar 21, 2006)

loudtubeamps said:


>


Cool collection especially the Fiat. But where is the guitar?


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

Those are a few of the guitars. Don't have any car pics on file, can post later, although there's nothing that exciting about a Ford Escape.

P.S. The V is gone, it was sold to fund the Bloomfield, which was my 40th berfday gift to me.


----------



## TWRC (Apr 22, 2011)

THOSE are some beauties! For some reason (probably because of your username), I figured you would own a heavy relic'd Rory Gallagher Strat? 



Roryfan said:


> Here are a few of the guitars, don't have any car pics on file, will add later.
> 
> View attachment 3511
> 
> ...


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

TWRC said:


> THOSE are some beauties! For some reason (probably because of your username), I figured you would own a heavy relic'd Rory Gallagher Strat?


I know, right? I stumbled across a CS RG Tribute model on Kijiji a while ago, but the neck was way too thin for me & the seller made my spidey sense tingle. 

Built a partscaster that had a RG/SRV vibe using a nice beefy MIM Cray neck & a reliced MIJ body that I beat up even more. That guitar sounded fantastic (I took the body down to the bare wood), but the neck pocket developed a crack so scrapped the body. Still have the Cray neck & recently got a partscaster on the forum that had an All Parts neck on a Cray body, so it looks like Robert's finally coming home.

Also had a Daphne Blue 60 Relic that was my #1 Strat for a long time & it supposedly had the same pickups as the RG. After A/B-ing the Daphne with the Inca Silver Wildwood I traded it in towards the Inca.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

i dunno, but i really like the korina explorer. i've always wanted one.


----------



## TA462 (Oct 30, 2012)

My commuter car, a Chevy Cobalt, the GMC Sierra, Jeep and my Trans Am.


















































The guitars.


----------



## loudtubeamps (Feb 2, 2012)

"Cool collection especially the Fiat. But where is the guitar?"
over yonder zdogma Guitar Pic Of The Day 4-19-2013 - Page 2:smilie_flagge17:


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

cheezyridr said:


> i dunno, but i really like the korina explorer. i've always wanted one.


Explorers are great, perfectly balanced. And I love the Edge's playing (I'm probably not the only one who GASses after the models that their fave artists play). My first Explorer was an Epi that I bought at the Hock Shop in Brockville while my then wife used the bathroom at the Timmie's next door. We were driving home from visiting her parents in QC - - hey at least something good came from that trip. Always regretted trading that one, it did sound pretty good after the pups were upgraded. 

The Korina Explorer came from a friend in Montreal. I'd been after him for a long time to sell it to me but he kept refusing, so I ended up getting a U.S. 76 RI Explorer in natural mahogany, but I moved that rather quickly as the neck was too skinny. Then I got the Korina V (next best thing + I love Albert King) off the forum in a 3 for 1 trade. 

A week after the V shows up, my buddy calls me to say that he wants to put in a pool for his kids & is selling off a bunch of gear, do I still want the Explorer? D'oh! Yes, I still want it, but I really wish you'd called me last week. It was kinda cool to have the matching pair, but I didn't play the V that much (it was a lot of VeeNess) & couldn't justify keeping that much $ in the closet, so I sold it to help pay for the Bloomfield.


----------



## Howi (Feb 3, 2009)

TA462 said:


> My commuter car, a Chevy Cobalt, the GMC Sierra, Jeep and my Trans Am.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love your guitars!


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

In no particular order...they're all great in their own way.:


----------



## zdogma (Mar 21, 2006)

Diablo said:


> In no particular order...they're all great in their own way.:


Love the wheels on that one. Is that an s line A5?


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

zdogma said:


> Love the wheels on that one. Is that an s line A5?


Bingo! 3.2L  And thanks!


----------



## Howi (Feb 3, 2009)

This thread is full of awesomeness, loving all the car and gear pics!!So far, I would say there's definitely a very strong corellation between the two.


----------



## jcon (Apr 28, 2006)

Beauty & the Beast?


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

^^^^^awesome - both of them ^^^^^


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

davetcan said:


> ^^^^^awesome - both of them ^^^^^


I agree!!!


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

that beast is a beauty also


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

Steadfastly said:


> Well, Cheezy, you no doubt have the most expensive vehicle in this thread so far! You'll have to buy one of those $20000.00 Gibby's or PRS's to match your wheels.


nah, the connection is like socks, only, instead of going by thickness, compare a different way

here's my 2 previous rides

View attachment 3533

View attachment 3534


----------



## Mr Yerp (Feb 24, 2006)

Some nice rides you guys have!
The Harley is gone, but my Miata is alive and well.
Pardon the lousy cellphone pic of my guitars. These are my faves and get played regularly...

View attachment 3535
View attachment 3536


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

I just pulled the trigger on this.



























They deliver it on Tuesday evening.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Congrats Mike!

It's even in "ticket red". 8)


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Very nice, looks like a good deal!



Milkman said:


> I just pulled the trigger on this.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

davetcan said:


> Very nice, looks like a good deal!



Thanks

62,000 km on it. I worked out a better price than the sticker. I knew the car had been in stock for awhile and I had cash. When I looked at it in March the sticker was $23,990.

It's fast and tight. The engine is dead quiet, no slips in the trannie.

And it has that sweet Nissan exhaust note.

Looking forward to some nice drives.


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

Mr Yerp said:


> Some nice rides you guys have!
> The Harley is gone, but my Miata is alive and well.
> Pardon the lousy cellphone pic of my guitars. These are my faves and get played regularly...
> 
> ...


Love the gold top & Tele Custom!


----------



## xbolt (Jan 1, 2008)

A few of my hard-tails and soft-tails.
















My G8 and Mach I


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

That Mustang looks gorgeous! Very nice.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

For the win I think :rockon2::smilie_flagge17::banana:

Plus a great Hendrix poster 




xbolt said:


> A few of my hard-tails and soft-tails.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

xbolt said:


> A few of my hard-tails and soft-tails.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wow, that Mustang is a thing of beauty. Ford has had moments of greatness over the years with Mustang. This is one of them.


----------



## bluesmostly (Feb 10, 2006)

here is a picture of my vehicle. my wife drives it more than I do now. Like I said in the other thread, I want to sell her Accord and get another Acura, maybe a TL. 

View attachment 3543


Here is my guitar collection from 2009. I have added a couple more since then:

View attachment 3544


----------



## bluesmostly (Feb 10, 2006)

xbolt's Mustang,... cool.


----------



## pattste (Dec 30, 2007)




----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Nice, give us the rundown. 

I love the guitars especially.


----------



## Guest (Jun 30, 2013)

I can't find a half-way interesting picture of my PRS...oh well...the rest:


----------



## pattste (Dec 30, 2007)

vadsy said:


> Nice, give us the rundown.
> 
> I love the guitars especially.


Me? The first guitar is a very early 2012 Gibson Les Paul 1960 Reissue (R0), ice tea, plain top gloss. This is my actual guitar, although the picture was taken by the dealer. Next is a 2006 Gibson ES-335 Dot and a 2007 Gibson Les Paul Standard in vintage sunburst. I also have a Gibson Northern Jumbo acoustic (not pictured), a custom shop instrument signed by master luthier Ren Ferguson (although I don't know how much if any work he did on it).

The car is a 2012 Lexus IS 250 AWD. After 9 months of ownership, I have to think really hard to find anything negative about it. It is basically the perfect car for me and I plan on keeping it a very, very long time.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Sorry, yes I was meaning you. I love the look of the R0, absolutely awesome. Thanks.


----------



## bluesmostly (Feb 10, 2006)

Ian, I like the Schecter, and the Audi. A4?


----------



## Guest (Jul 1, 2013)

bluesmostly said:


> Ian, I like the Schecter, and the Audi. A4?


Yup. A4 Quattro Premium trim. I like it. Far more than I thought I would.


----------



## TA462 (Oct 30, 2012)

XBOLT, nice Mustang and G8. The G8's are awesome performance cars.


----------



## xbolt (Jan 1, 2008)

Cheers, nice toys all around!
The G8 has an aluminum 6L which does move it well. 
The Mustang is an R-Code with a 427 (7L) Side Oiler, 6bbl, 4-speed.


----------



## Maverick (Oct 21, 2009)

Some and my wheels .







[/URL][/IMG]

Axes







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Mr Yerp (Feb 24, 2006)

xbolt said:


> Cheers, nice toys all around!
> The G8 has an aluminum 6L which does move it well.
> The Mustang is an R-Code with a 427 (7L) Side Oiler, 6bbl, 4-speed.


Just LOVE that Mustang! What's the scoop on the bound SGs? They sure are purty!


----------



## xbolt (Jan 1, 2008)

Mr Yerp said:


> Just LOVE that Mustang! What's the scoop on the bound SGs? They sure are purty!


Links
http://www.guitarscanada.com/showthread.php?53357-Batwing-and-Robin

http://www.guitarscanada.com/showthread.php?56327-Robin-Artisan-Part-II&p=481875&highlight=#post481875


----------



## Mr Yerp (Feb 24, 2006)

Thanks for the links. I'm familiar with Robin guitars, but have never seen the SG types before...Too cool!


----------



## eSS eSS (Apr 1, 2012)

Here's mine. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vg16fjptbz4&feature=youtube_gdata_player

The girl producing the video Asked her dad if she could borrow it from me as a favor because he was a buddy I think I got paid in beer
Nice guy and he actually wrote the pizza pizza and African lion Safari jingles ha ha!


----------



## Guest (Jul 27, 2013)

nice '65.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

that video was cool, but the stuff that was from all different times was disorienting.


----------

